# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Guild Wars 2 Gratuit - Concours

## Kassar

Bonsoir les canards.

Je me permets de vous partager un bon plan pour avoir une édition gratuite de Gw2. Il s'agit d'un concours organisé par le site  http://www.esprits-dorr.fr, qui vous permet de remporter une édition  héroïque.  Le but du concours est de proposer un nouveau  concept de jouet pour l'atelier de Tixx, le fabricant de jouets Asura.

Vous  pouvez envoyer votre participation sous n'importe quel format. Cela  peut être une vidéo, un dessin explicatif, une piste sonore, un texte  avec schémas, la photo d'une maquette en 3D ou d'un objet de votre  propre création ou encore tout autre format qui vous paraitrait  pertinent.

Les trois meilleurs concepts de jouets seront retenus  par le jury du concours, composé de membres de l'équipe du site. Ce  dernier a décidé de prendre en compte les éléments suivants dans sa  sélection :
-L'originalité du concept du jouet
-La pertinence du concept du jouet
-L'originalité du support
-Le soin apporté au rendu

*A gagner*

En participant voici ce que vous pourrez gagner :
-*Premier prix :* 1 édition héroïque de Guild Wars 2
-*Deuxième prix :* 1 jaquette dédicacée Guild Wars 2 + 1 stylo NC Soft
-*Troisième prix :* 1 jaquette dédicacée Guild Wars 2

L'édition héroïque contient :

Le jeu d'origine avec les mises à jourUn ensemble d'armure AscendanceUne boîte en mithril offrant 18 emplacements d'inventaire supplémentaires10 augmentations d'expérience
* Conditions de participation*

Pour participer, plusieurs éléments sont à prendre en compte :
-Vous devez résider en France
-Le  format de rendu doit être au format word ou .pdf si vous choisissez  d'envoyer un document, au format .jpg ou .png si vous voulez nous  envoyer une image, au format .mp3 si vous nous envoyez une piste sonore.  Si vous choisissez de faire une vidéo, envoyez-nous un lien vers cette  vidéo sur Youtube.
-Le rendu doit être de votre propre création : le plagiat est éliminatoire
-1 seul rendu par participant
*-*Vous devez faire parvenir votre création à l'adresse concours@esprits-dorr.fr avant le 30 janvier 2014 à 23h59.

Si  vous avez la moindre question à propos du concours, n'hésitez pas à  vous rendre sur la page officielle : http://esprits-dorr.fr/node/379

Bonne chance !

----------


## Maderone

J'ai toujours rêvé de gagner un jeu GW2 qui ne me servira pas, puisque je l'ai déjà depuis un an et demi. Mais j'ai surtout rêvé de tous les autres prix qui vont seulement avec cette nouvelle version du jeu ! Incluant un magnifique sac 18 places ! J'ai que des 20, ça aurait pu faire de la diversité. Et 10 augmentations d'exp ! J'en ai seulement 48 en banque ! J'aurais pu atteindre mon chiffre favori de 58  ::o: 

Déçu  ::(:

----------


## tibere

je partage ta déception mado, quoique chez moi , vu que je partage, à mes heures de générosité, mon compte en famille, un autre serait peut être bien mais j'ai qu'un ordi capable de supporter la bête et je suis tout le temps dessus...y'a moyen de négocier un tit pc tout petit petit avec.. si je gagne le premier prix ?

----------


## EvilPNMI

Moi mon kif c'est de faire le boulot d'un concept artist pour le prix d'un jeu. 

Ho wait, c'est mon taf, je fonce, quelle aubaine !

----------


## Ptit gras

Mon 4 couleurs a rendu l'âme à force de remplir de rouge les copies des merdeux, ce deuxième prix m'a l'air alléchant !

----------


## Bartinoob

J'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal avec le concept d'offrir un jeu a des gens qui l'ont déjà.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça dépend, voyez-ça comme 5 emplacements de personnages supplémentaires !  ::o: 
Bande de râleurs !
Moi la question que je me pose, c'est ... en gros, on nous demande un concept de nouvelle miniature.
Mais il se passera quoi avec la miniature gagnante ? Elle sera intégrée au jeu ou c'est juste pour faire un concours ?

----------


## tibere

Une miniature canard  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  !!! 
on s'y met ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Moi la question que je me pose, c'est ... en gros, on nous demande un concept de nouvelle miniature.
> Mais il se passera quoi avec la miniature gagnante ? Elle sera intégrée au jeu ou c'est juste pour faire un concours ?


C'est un concours non officiel, donc ta miniature sera félicitée, et tout le monde l'oubliera.

Je trouve le second lot plus intéressant que le premier.  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'avais pensé à une miniature quaggan, mais yep.
Tu as définitivement raison.
Et si CPC gagne, on a droit à une augmentation de stockage dans la banque de guilde !  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

Bah c'est cool de gagner un exemplaire de GW2 même si on l'a déjà, ça permet de mettre un amis / un membre de la famille sur le jeu sans avoir rien à débourser.
Vous avez pas un pote que vous avez tanné pour qu'il vienne sur le jeu mais qui vous répond "je sais pas si j'accrocherais" ou "c'est trop cher" ?
Là, c'est l'occasion de lui offrir.

Du coup, je vous trouve aigri.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est juste que le principe de faire gagner un jeu à des gens qui l'ont déjà est assez drôle, dans le fond.

Surtout si c'est au final pour l'offrir à quelqu'un d'autre.  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Je trouve que ça colle au thème d'hivernel d'offrir GW2 à quelqu'un  ::P: .
C'est convivial bordel !  ::ninja::

----------


## EvilPNMI

Ha, et la cession de droits comment ça se passe ? 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Je trouve que ça colle au thème d'hivernel d'offrir GW2 à quelqu'un .
> C'est convivial bordel !


C'est fini Hivernel. T'as abusé de la convivialité, t'as un mois de retard !

----------


## Kiyo

D'un autre côté, on est pas obligé de posséder un jeu pour venir faire un tour sur le topic ou la section du jeu en question. Ça m'arrive souvent d'aller faire un tour sur des topics de jeu que je songe à acquérir ou qui éveille simplement ma curiosité pour voir ce qui s'en dit, certains se posant des questions sur gw2 peuvent faire de même.

----------


## Maderone

Ouais enfin généralement si tu participes à un concours, c'est pour gagner quelque chose pour toi ! C'est parce que le prix t'intéresse. Quand on organise un concours, on a envie que le plus de monde participe, là ça réduit juste le nombre à ceux qui ont un ami à qui l'offrir. C'est bizarre. 
Ou au pire, revente sur E-Bay pour se faire un peu d'argent. Y'en a peut être qui paieront une fortune pour 10 augmentations d'expérience ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Mouais, ça doit quand même rester une minorité.




> Ou au pire, revente sur E-Bay pour se faire un peu d'argent. Y'en a peut être qui paieront une fortune pour 10 augmentations d'expérience ^^


25€ cette édition sur eBay. C'est toujours ça de pris.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Si vous voulez faire dédicacer vos boites de GW2, on peut s'arranger.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai une collector, un artbook et un guide officiel à faire dédicacer (enfin, un des trois quoi). Un tel objet prendrait une place de choix dans ma vitrine, et toi tu deviendrais mon héros. Pour de vrai.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est 25 dollar par autographe, plus les frais de port  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Une miniature canard  !!! 
> on s'y met ?


Moi j'approuve ! (et puis faut leur dire de rajouter le canard dans les emblèmes de guilde !)

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Si vous voulez faire dédicacer vos boites de GW2, on peut s'arranger.


Tu prends combien pour arranger un dîner avec Ree Soesbee ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu prends combien pour arranger un dîner avec Ree Soesbee ?


*Google*

J'attends moi aussi la réponse à cette question.  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Alors ouais, paf, direct, une rousse. Je te préviens, les rousses sont à moi ! (Et Max, éventuellement, s'il est gentil)

----------


## Tynril

Si tu viens de France pour la voir, ça fait un peu creeper quand même... Ou romantique, je sais pas. Essaie le mail avant de prendre les billets d'avion.  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 01h39 ---------- Previous post was at 01h38 ----------

En revanche, contre une certaine somme, je veux bien servir d'excuse.

"Je venais voir un excellent guildmate, je passais par hasard..."

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Donc faut payer le billet d'avion, l'hôtel, le restau (notez l'ordre, hein, c'est important), et en plus l'intermédiaire ?  ::sad:: 

Ça fait un peu cher le rendez-vous, quand même.

----------


## Maderone

Nan mais t'as raison, Max. C'est trop cher, tu peux pas te permettre ça. (Et hop, un de moins dans la course).

----------


## Tynril

Ça garanti même pas le rendez-vous, en plus.

Mais c'est justement le poids de cette incertitude qui rend la chose romantique.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

"Bonjour, je suis venu de France juste pour vous rencontrer", ça devrait le faire pourtant, non ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Oui, et puis je suis sûr que l'intérieur des geôles américaines est le must-have d'une visite aux youèss  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Si vous voulez faire dédicacer vos boites de GW2, on peut s'arranger.


Ouais, enfin si y'a que toi qui signe la boite...  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est marrant, je suis sûre qu'il voudrait bien plus manger avec moi qu'avec les deux poneys, je sais pas pourquoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

De qui tu parles ?

----------


## Korbeil

> De qui tu parles ?


Deux "Animateurs" avec un pseudo qui commence par un "M" (au hasard)

----------


## Maximelene

Ma question concernait plutôt le "il". Vu qu'on parle d'une femme, j'ai un peu de mal à piger, et je me demande si Lee Tchii n'est pas à l'ouest.

----------


## Korbeil

> Ma question concernait plutôt le "il". Vu qu'on parle d'une femme, j'ai un peu de mal à piger, et je me demande si Lee Tchii n'est pas à l'ouest.


AH, peut-être Tynril ? ça se trouve LeeTchi nourrit un amour secret pour ce jeune monsieur !  ::o:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il ne s'agissait pas de manger avec Tyntyn ?  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Non, pas vraiment x), mais avec la jolie rousse qu'à nommé Arkane

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah.
...
Si la dame est responsable du Lore de l'Histoire Vivante, moi aussi je voudrais un tête à tête avec elle  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> Il ne s'agissait pas de manger avec Tyntyn ?


C'est donc bien ce que je pensais : t'as rien pigé.  ::ninja:: 

Et Ree Soesbee est Game Designer. Elle est l'auteur de l'histoire "de fond" de Guild Wars, et est chargée du respect de celle-ci et de la continuité, elle a aussi écrit un certain nombre de romans, et a participé à plusieurs JDR (L5R, notamment).

Et elle fait de l'aikido et joue du violon.

Et elle est rousse.

----------


## Tynril

Ton niveau d’érudition sur le background de la demoiselle est un peu flippant.  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 21h25 ---------- Previous post was at 21h16 ----------

Et je suis flatté de ton intérêt, LeeTchi, mais je suis un homme marié tu sais !  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Et pourtant, toutes ces informations ne proviennent que des 3 premiers résultats de recherche Google.

Ça, ou je suis un fan, je vous laisse juger.  ::ninja:: 




> Et je suis flatté de ton intérêt, LeeTchi, mais je suis un homme marié tu sais !


Depuis quand les femmes accordent de l'importance à de telles banalités ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Ton niveau d’érudition sur le background de la demoiselle est un peu flippant.


C'est pas bien compliqué, suffit d'aller sur son site perso. Y a notamment des textes à elle, dont un sur Paris que j'aime beaucoup.

Je l'ai croisé à plusieurs reprises lors de la Gamescom 2011 mais j'ai pas osé l'aborder, mon niveau d'anglais à l'oral étant déplorable. Je le regrette amèrement parce que j'aurais beaucoup aimé discuter avec elle. Je trouve qu'elle a fait un super travail sur le lore de la  Tyrie depuis qu'elle s'en occupe. Dommage que McCoy se sentent obligée de tout piétiner avec ses histoires d'alliances improbable et de salade nemesis dont tout le monde se fout...

----------


## olih

Bref tout ça pour dire que le mec qui a créé le sujet, c'est bien un attaché de presse qui vient faire de la pub pour son site.
Marrant en général, ce genre de topic est locké beaucoup plus vite sur le forum  :tired:  

Spoiler Alert! 


faut dire que ça a tendance à partir en live beaucoup plus vite d'habitude

.

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, d'habitude dès la première réponse ça commence à troller. On est trop gentils sur Guild Wars 2.

----------


## Maderone

Ah merde, personne a pris mon message pour du troll ? Je pensais que c'était obvious en plus xD

----------


## Maximelene

Bah si, mais c'est gentillet quoi. T'es loin du niveau habituel de CPC.

----------


## Maderone

Merde  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

Cherche pas, t'es naturellement gentil, c'est perdu d'avance.

----------


## Maderone

Tg boufon §

----------


## Tynril

> Tg boufon §


C'est mignon :')

----------


## Maximelene

Adorable. <3

----------

